# Best type of light for crawl space



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering what you all prefer for lighting residential crawl spaces used for storage. Roughly 3' of working height in the past I've used pigtails with Bakelite covers and cages but would prefer something alittle more low profile. Just curious what you guys use


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

This is all I use now......

http://www.google.com/products/cata...TvvmPNHZiQLW4pmWBQ&ved=0CDQQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> This is all I use now......
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...TvvmPNHZiQLW4pmWBQ&ved=0CDQQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


I use those same things. They're great. I put 'em anywhere that I think they'll get clobbered, and they hold up pretty well. It's a Leviton 9860.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome I have seen those before and would like to try em out how's the light output compared to a 100w bulb ? And what type of bulbs do they take? I am installing these for a family member and don't want them to be hard up to find replacement bulbs thanks guys


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JPRO2 said:


> Awesome I have seen those before and would like to try em out how's the light output compared to a 100w bulb ? And what type of bulbs do they take? I am installing these for a family member and don't want them to be hard up to find replacement bulbs thanks guys


It's a 13 watt GU24 base CFL. Equivalent to about a 60w incandescent. If it's in a crawlspace it will get used so seldom that replacing the lamp probably won't be an issue. But regardless, the replacement lamp is a Leviton 9865.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Nice fixture. Thanks


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info I think I will start using these from now on for these types of applications


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I use those same things. They're great. I put 'em anywhere that I think they'll get clobbered, and they hold up pretty well. It's a Leviton 9860.


These are the same fixture with the pull chain..9862-PC...

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/8315/LEV-9862PC.html


----------

